

Introvert at the Party, a little art/game thing. Requires cursor. - bdr
http://andrewbadr.com/party/

======
shib71
I don't really see how this represents an introvert's experience. It does kind
of match how someone with Aspergers' (or in an unfamiliar culture) might see
the situation - navigating a maze they usually can't see, and having to
blunder into walls on purpose to get a brief insight.

~~~
bdr
Yes, I actually agree. Even so, "Person With Asperger's at the Party" would be
a bad title.

------
ehao
Perhaps it would be nice if the game came with instructions.

~~~
tikhonj
I think not having clear instructions is part of the design. It fits in well
with the rest of the game :)

~~~
lsdafjklsd
You fire up this game while anxious at a party. It makes it look like you're
doing a lot of intense stuff online. Check your eyes and fingers when you
play, looks to me you're surfing an awful lot of important stuff- especially
with that look of concentration.

